# OK, I've got hot judder - what to do?



## SwampBuggie (Jun 9, 2003)

After reading responses to my thread about my break problems and reading about others, and then the Wikipedia article for disc brakes, I have come to the conclusion that I have hot judder, a strong pulsation when braking at high speed.

So what do I need to do to fix this? Only 1 year and 12K miles ago, I had another brake problem (pin had detached) and got a new pad and disc (and of course a pin ) for that side and got a new disc on the other as it was getting a little beat as well.

I should say that there is a fair amount of rust on the disc as I had not driven the car for about half a year, and the environment is very humid.

I plan to clean off the rust with chrome cleaner and steel wool. Could that alone do the trick?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Hot judder definition is a little grey.... it 'does' come on high speed decels... but not on the first one a few should do the trick and than the judder will start to set in as you continue....

Anyways, by your information I am going to bet you have a DTV issue with corrosion.... Clean it up and see if the problem still exists.


----------



## SwampBuggie (Jun 9, 2003)

*Here's what I just did*

I scraped off the rust on all 4 discs. (There seemed to be rust mostly on the front wheels.) The discs for the back wheels (7+ years old original) show a good bit of rust and corrosion along the outside, but doesn't seem to show any on the surface where the pad goes.

I test drove the brakes, and it seemed to be a lot less the first time I would actuate the brakes, but consecutively worse as I would try them again (however, this may be due to not leaving enough time for the discs to cool before reactuating.


----------

